# Our 1995 LT35 'Weeble'



## pcracker (Feb 11, 2013)

Introducing Weeble who we have had for six months now.  She has amassed 157k miles but is still a pleasure to drive, if not a little wobbly.  Being a Weeble though, she never falls over.

There is just the right amount of room for my wife and our son and with diesel heating and solar panels we are pretty self sufficient.  The photos are as she was before I have started a few changes (ie a lot of changes!)  The tall wardrobe has gone, to be replaced with a pair of seats with built in belts.  the sideboard has gone, replaced by a three way fridge and with the relocated stove.  The sink/stove unit has been replaced with a single unit for the sink.  I am in the process of rewiring (to simplify and centralise all the fuses/switches etc) and recovering the carpeted surfaces so will update the photos soon.


----------



## cooljules (Feb 11, 2013)

rubbish!!! who in their mind would run a old piece of junk VW LT!!!!

oh i would lol. i have the same year 35, diesel N/A

absolutley rubbish interior stripped out that i hope to get done this spring..

can you post lots more pics of your interior please, will give me ideas on a layout, as i keep going round in circles..

if its not done to my wifes standards, she wont go in it :-(   
BTW where are you


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks a solid van, VW last forever so well worth investing a little time in order to make it suit your use, best of luck.


----------



## ellisboy (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice Van :banana:


----------



## pcracker (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks!

Cooljules we are in oxfordshire.

I will take a few more pics and upload them as soon as the weather is dry enough to move stuff without it getting wet!  At the moment half of the furniture fitted to the floor has been removed.  It was fitted to caravan standard but although nice didn't suit our needs, I am hoping our refit will make it a little more personal.

The electrics were a little haphazard and the fridge and stove gas bottles and the leisure batteries had no ventilation and I wanted that sorted asap especially with kids on board.

Glad to hear there is another LT nut on here


----------



## cooljules (Feb 12, 2013)

yeah i can see it was fitted out with caravan items, looked practical but as you say not personal.

there are quite a few here and there, on facebook there is a group, its only small but can be useful.  http://www.facebook.com/groups/24899769420/?ref=ts&fref=ts

here in Sheffield its very hilly, so mine often comes to a crawl on hills, its pretty slow.  i used it for weekends away with the dogs before i met the wife and was ok for my needs (and the dogs).....but for some reason the wife hated it, hence got to at least make it usable for her.

Hoping to take mine over to E Germany in summer.


----------



## pcracker (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the FB link, do you use Brickworks?

I will do some decent photos/measurements when I can.  Most caravan furniture fits well it seems.  I found an old caravan that had a fridge inside a unit to save me making one up and I have frankensteined it with half the unit with the drawers that was already in there an it has slotted in ok.  My only problem was working out where the horizontal struts on the side of the van are as I need to cut the holes for the ventilation.  Can you still see the inside of your side panels.  Mine are lined with ply and I could do with those measurements before I cut!

A trip to E Germany sounds good, are you taking the eurotunnel?  We were hoping to go to Spain this year, initial quotes for the Portsmouth/Spain boat trip were large to say the least!


----------



## cooljules (Feb 12, 2013)

pcracker said:


> Thanks for the FB link, do you use Brickworks?
> 
> I will do some decent photos/measurements when I can.  Most caravan furniture fits well it seems.  I found an old caravan that had a fridge inside a unit to save me making one up and I have frankensteined it with half the unit with the drawers that was already in there an it has slotted in ok.  My only problem was working out where the horizontal struts on the side of the van are as I need to cut the holes for the ventilation.  Can you still see the inside of your side panels.  Mine are lined with ply and I could do with those measurements before I cut!
> 
> A trip to E Germany sounds good, are you taking the eurotunnel?  We were hoping to go to Spain this year, initial quotes for the Portsmouth/Spain boat trip were large to say the least!



mine had been converted before i got it, but not very good. i stripped it out but left the wooden panels and insulation there.

not been on brickworks for a few years, not often i saw stuff about LT's

not been with the van, i always went over in a car, with the dog and tent, but always E Germany, using norfolkline, but i think they are under a diff name now


----------



## pcracker (Feb 12, 2013)

cooljules said:


> not been on brickworks for a few years, not often i saw stuff about LT's



Might be worth a look...has a dedicated LT1 section, where we found Weeble 

http://www.brick-yard.co.uk/forum/lt-crafter-sprinter-section_forums_cat13.html


----------



## mikejay (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice van had ours 10yrs sold it last year to get a newer lt miss the small footprint the old lt had you could park it anywhere brickyard has lots of lt info on it these days.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Feb 13, 2013)

I've always fancied an LT like this - LINKY - there was one that used to get into Tarifa every year and it really looked the dog's dangelys


----------



## mark61 (Feb 13, 2013)

baloothebear said:


> I've always fancied an LT like this - LINKY - there was one that used to get into Tarifa every year and it really looked the dog's dangelys




That's a very cool van. Serious money when new no doubt.


----------



## cooljules (Feb 13, 2013)

mark61 said:


> That's a very cool van. Serious money when new no doubt.



oh god i have always wanted one of those 4x4's  seen them get everywhere, used in deserts.  seen top ones offered at 30k, but that was a serious beast. my LT35 is crap on snow, other week was a nightmare...im used to bmws in snow, owt RWD but even on flats it was hard to get it going, even with chunky deep new tyres. i spent nearly a hour stuck in a car park, as it was gravelly and not even, spent ages trying to find grass under the snow so once i got 6' or so of snow away i could get momentum up.  i had to get out in reverse as was slightly banked, so it would just slide sideways further down.


----------



## cooljules (Feb 13, 2013)

pcracker said:


> Might be worth a look...has a dedicated LT1 section, where we found Weeble
> 
> The Brick-yard



ta. will take a look


----------



## pcracker (Feb 13, 2013)

Have you seen this bad boy?  There is more detail half way down this post, don't think it is a 4x4 but it should be!

Ur Van - The Brick-yard - Page 11


----------



## mark61 (Feb 13, 2013)

Crikey, thats a lot of kit in an LT28.


----------



## pcracker (Feb 28, 2013)

A couple of updates....

Cooljules - The new unit from the fridge is half of the old one that was there plus half of one I got for a £10 including the fridge at a scrapyard that had a caravan in.  The colourful unit is from a T25 that I got from ebay for £10 and we've decorated with my sons postcards he's been sent before fitting the sink that used to be in the VERY heavy double unit.

The stove is going into the worktop on the left of the fridge.

Hows the planning going?


----------



## cooljules (Feb 28, 2013)

i like it. look forward to seeing more fotos.

got my layout worked out, so a point. hope to have the van empty in a week so i can do the basics.

Been looking for a metal sink unit. Cant wait to get some actual work done when its not so damp. New pain killers for the knees seem to help a bit so i can actually bend them lol


----------



## AeroNautiCal (Mar 2, 2013)

Jules, perhaps consider using these for a while, you may find a significant improvement.

I've used these, and similar types, for years, always with excellent results, and others (whom I've given heat pads to) have also had good results.

Also, get yourself gardeners kneeling pad from Wilko, as it makes like easier too.


----------



## cooljules (Mar 2, 2013)

AeroNautiCal said:


> Jules, perhaps consider using these for a while, you may find a significant improvement.
> 
> I've used these, and similar types, for years, always with excellent results, and others (whom I've given heat pads to) have also had good results.
> 
> Also, get yourself gardeners kneeling pad from Wilko, as it makes like easier too.



thanks, will give them a try, just literally minutes ago woken up in screaming agony when i turned over in my sleep, whole spine feels like its being crushed, knees are bad too on the stairs so look forward to trying them


----------



## AeroNautiCal (Mar 3, 2013)

You can also get self adhesive heat pads which are A5 size, they should be stuck to a shirt or vest, but never directly onto skin. They are outstanding on spine and hip injuries, with 12+ hours of localized heat.

Best place for them is the 99p Stores, they do them in a box of 3, they also do the knee versions.

If you can't find the self adhesive one's, Micropore Tape works well.


----------



## GRWXJR (Mar 3, 2013)

*Nice LT!*

Nice condition van, and looks nice inside too.

My daughter has one of these, but in need of serious work (luckily her bf is a classic rally car mechanic/restorer and pretty handy!) - 1986 with lots of lower panel tin weevil and general age-related stuff, plus been standing for a while.  The interior is all there, but jaded and old-fashioned looking and could do with a refresh - even its just paint and handles or something (budget is a thing too of course).

I should get her to look at yours, so they can get some motivation as to what their LT could look like!

Their LT is a different layout - the sink unit with the gas cabinet goes across the rear doors, while the cooker/fridge runs up the rear o/side.  In the n/side rear corner and up the n/side is the fitted toilet and sink/shower room, and a wardrobe.  opposite the sliding door is the dining area - 2 facing benches and a table that make up the bed.  There's a raised box behind the passenger swivel seat, so that the seat reclined and the box can make another small bed.

Its amazing how many different layouts you come across in the same base vehicle - this never occurred to me till I got my van recently and started paying a bit more attention to them.

I think you're LT is really nice though - seems clean and straight on the outside, and fresh and spacious on the inside.


----------



## pcracker (Mar 4, 2013)

GRWXJR said:


> I think you're LT is really nice though - seems clean and straight on the outside, and fresh and spacious on the inside.



I look forward to your opinion when you see the new version 

Seriously, thanks for the compliments.  We were originally very happy with the interior (although we mainly chose it because of the diesel heating!), that is until we first used it and it seemed too much like a caravan stay and less like a camper.  We have had a Ducato and a Hiace that were well equipped but now want more of a 'home from home'.

It will look quite different in the end.  I have just been relocating the batteries today ready for putting the new double seat in the back (we need to transport 5 sometimes).  The upholstery has gone, to be replaced with something a little more colourful. Also there is a single unit by the door and an extended bed/table area now.

I will keep you posted!


----------



## GRWXJR (Mar 4, 2013)

pcracker said:


> I look forward to your opinion when you see the new version
> 
> I will keep you posted!



I look forward to it with interest - genuinely.

Maybe one day I'll actually find the time and the enthusiasm to try and build a van from scratch - I think I possess the basic ability to install the various things and get them all to work, but feel sure that it'd be utilitarian and functional rather than elegant and well-finished - I think my woodworking and general DIY finishing skills are (frankly) a bit crap.

What I'd need to do is team up with someone with the design flair and the finishing skills to be able to make it look the part, while I just had to apply myself to screwing in and wiring up the functional bits!


----------



## pcracker (Mar 5, 2013)

I know what you mean...I can do it all but lack the precision to finish it to a high standard.  Just as well that's not what we are looking for!


----------



## pcracker (Apr 15, 2013)

*Progression update....*

Been very busy and finally getting there.  All of the furniture is now in place apart from the worktop/table but I am glad to see the light at the end of the tunnel.  Everything (apart from the screws!) has been recycled.  We have got the fabric for the cushions and recovering for the walls to get on soon.  Fitting the fridge vents was a little nerve shredding as it was the first attempt at cutting large holes in a vehicle I've owned!


Before:



After


----------



## cooljules (Apr 16, 2013)

i finally got some work on mine done last weekend.  base made for the fridge, toilet room sides fitted.    this week its fitting the tall fridge in place, then the cooking area then work out where to put the sink (got a bathroom plastic sink ovel shape one).     yours is coming along well


----------



## pcracker (Jul 13, 2013)

*Finished...*

After six months of chipping away at it, Weeble is finally finished.  Well, its never finished really!  But the main jobs are done and it's time to start on the outside and the mechanicals.

If anyone is interested this is what we have done:

Complete recarpet using Veltrim 20sqm £100
New back seats for the little ones £20 Ebay
Fridge and reclaimed caravan furniture £20 local scrapyard
Sink unit (recovered in postcards) £15 Ebay
40sqm upholstery and waterproofing for seat cushions £120
Solar panel for roof £20 (mates rates!)
Wiring 50m! 20p metre from scrapyard
Zig charger and 12v unit £30 Ebay
Ladder for munchkins bed £10 car boot
New worktop, recycled wood
New seat/storage next to sink, recycled wood
Multi camera system plus two monitors(one for reversing and one for munchkins bedroom) £20 ebay
Table base £7 Ebay and made table ourselves
Furniture trim £15 Ebay


Plus plenty of odds and sods fittings, mostly from furniture we removed before the refit
.


----------



## Beemer (Jul 13, 2013)

I like these vans, just big enough to live in and small enough to fit in a parking space.  Also could be used as a daily drive. 
I like your conversion, but would need a WC room.


----------



## cooljules (Jul 13, 2013)

cool. saw the pics on VOLT


----------



## herbenny (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice van  really like what you done to it


----------



## pcracker (Jul 13, 2013)

Cheers everyone.

Its been enjoyable (well I have had enough of cutting and marking material!) and if anyone else is thinking of doing something similar then I would say go for it!


----------



## pcracker (Jul 13, 2013)

Beemer said:


> I like these vans, just big enough to live in and small enough to fit in a parking space.  Also could be used as a daily drive.
> I like your conversion, but would need a WC room.



I would have added one but as we needed a pair of seats with belts I had to compromise.  We do have a Portapotti under the seats though so at least its not just a bucket when we are Wilding it


----------

